# 2.4 GHz compatibility



## bmxRC009 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a Futaba FASST system and im wondering if I can use recievers from other brands with it. In particular the Ko Propo KR-408S Micro.


----------



## slinky_slash (Oct 6, 2009)

I might be wrong, but I think somebody on here was using a spektrum receiver with their fasst system...


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Receiver interchangeability used to be sketchy as it was but since everybody went to 2.4 ghz systems it's gotten even worse. As I understand it everybodys system operates just a little different than the next companies so they aren't interchangeable. Heck even Futaba has a new 2PL system out that isn't interchangeable with the current FASST system.  One exception to the rule is certain Spektrum systems with the Losi 2.4 ghz systems mostly because Losi is owned by Horizon and Spektrum is either owned or at least distributed exclusively (can't remember if they are owned or not) by Horizon.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

OvalmanPA said:


> Receiver interchangeability used to be sketchy as it was but since everybody went to 2.4 ghz systems it's gotten even worse. As I understand it everybodys system operates just a little different than the next companies so they aren't interchangeable. Heck even Futaba has a new 2PL system out that isn't interchangeable with the current FASST system.  One exception to the rule is certain Spektrum systems with the Losi 2.4 ghz systems mostly because Losi is owned by Horizon and Spektrum is either owned or at least distributed exclusively (can't remember if they are owned or not) by Horizon.


:wave:The Futaba 2PL is a crystal transmitter not a 2.4 system. There's your reason they won't interchange. All the 3PM, 3PK and 3PKS 2.4 systems will interchange receivers, unless your using other that Futaba receivers.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Actually if you look at Futabas or Towers website they also now have a 2.4ghz 2PL available.  They however have a different programming (or whatever the guy told me) so they don't work with FASST equipment. To bad as the receivers are much cheaper.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

To make matters more difficult, as I understand it the new Tactic (made by Futaba) used by Duratrax and the Traxxas versions of 2.4 aren't compatible with other systems either.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

OvalmanPA said:


> Actually if you look at Futabas or Towers website they also now have a 2.4ghz 2PL available.  They however have a different programming (or whatever the guy told me) so they don't work with FASST equipment. To bad as the receivers are much cheaper.


WOW your correct about the 2PL it is offered in 2.4Mhz. I buzzed over to the Futaba site and shazam there it was. Sorry for correcting you OvalmanPA.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Not a problem. 

nutz4rc brings up something I'm wondering now. If the Tactic isn't compatible with the FASST system, I wonder if it's based more on the new 2 PL radio equipment? Hmmm........wonder if they'd tell me the truth if I fired off an email with that question? :lol:

Wouldn't the world be a better place if everybodies 2.4 systems were interchangeable? We can wish can't we?


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

OvalmanPA said:


> Not a problem.
> 
> nutz4rc brings up something I'm wondering now. If the Tactic isn't compatible with the FASST system, I wonder if it's based more on the new 2 PL radio equipment? Hmmm........wonder if they'd tell me the truth if I fired off an email with that question? :lol:
> 
> Wouldn't the world be a better place if everybodies 2.4 systems were interchangeable? We can wish can't we?


Yeah, but remember what happened when people found out the Mini-Slider receivers were compatible with Spektrum equipment? The price went from $40 to $80 overnight. There is no way the powers that be are going to let us save money by making stuff compatible.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

How true.  I suppose they blamed it on "changing prices of components" too.


----------

